# T-Wolves trying to move 3rd year player to D-League



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2200118

Good luck...it ain't happenin'...if it somehow does the Pistons have to FIND a way to send down Darko.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I can't think of much reason the league would allow it, even if Ebi could probably use the drop.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

SignGuyDino said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2200118
> 
> Good luck...it ain't happenin'...if it somehow does the Pistons have to FIND a way to send down Darko.


You mean the Darko that's outplaying almost every other Piston off the bench? Yeah right


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Wow. And the same Darko that is leading the league in preseason blocks per game? Oh ok.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Not like Ebi is much worse than the rest of the roster other than KG, McCants, Wally, and a couple guys..


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

MJG said:


> I can't think of much reason the league would allow it, even if Ebi could probably use the drop.


They said no, but why shouldn't it be allowed? Every 20 year old from now on will be allowed to go to the NBA, so why not make a 1 time exception to the rule just for this particular class of HS kids? 



thekid said:


> Not like Ebi is much worse than the rest of the roster other than KG, McCants, Wally, and a couple guys..


Yeah, actually he is. He's so bad that he barely gets any playing time in preseason. He's a very bad basketball player, by far the worst on the team.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

At least he is better than Paul Shirley.


Honestly though, why not? It should be an age limit, not a # of years in the league limit. Or an amount of games played ect. It works against guys who were drafted out of high school or guys from over seas that can't get production but is eating up space on a bench... Kedrick Perkins, Darko, Ebi, Outlaw ect. Guys' potential are decreasing with the lack of game experience. And the summer league and preseason are just not cutting it.


----------

